# New and eager!



## Rex740 (Feb 19, 2007)

Some people already know me such as yen_saw. Well I love animals but my parents hate them. My brother breeds snakes and has had a variety of exotic pets like coatimundis and marmoset monkeys. He also got me a Sulcata tortoise when he came home from college. Now I am interested in mantids because they are easy and wondeful. I never seen one in reality except for one time when i visited New York (I live i Florida). i found a one inch chinese mantid (i never knew about all the species back then) and i fell in love with it. Now 2 years later i want one to take care of.


----------



## Insect Guy (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey Rex, nice to meet you and welcome to the boards. There are many great breeders on these boards including Yen who have all sorts of species. Just look and ask around and I am sure you will find what you are looking for. See you around.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome! Remember to keep the mantis away from the other animals or else something is going to get eaten, like an adult mantis eating a new born snake.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey, and welcome to the forum Rex.


----------

